# Irritated with Microsoft crap right now.



## MarciKS

So I turned off all the auto updates on my computer and it's still downloading and updating crap anyway. I guess it downloaded the new windows 10 update on 3/8 now tonight another one is coming through. If I lose my soundcard is there a way to get a new one installed?


----------



## kburra

You won`t lose your soundcard, worse scenario might have to update the driver.


----------



## MarciKS

kburra said:


> You won`t lose your soundcard, worse scenario might have to update the driver.


Where would go to download something like that?


----------



## Don M.

Keeping your computer updated is the best way to avoid several problems.  If your computer is fast enough, and your download/upload speeds are fairly fast, the updates are barely noticeable.  However, if your system is fairly slow, or your internet service is fairly slow, you can go to the "update and security" section of the settings page, and adjust the times when you want to do the updates, etc.   I keep the Auto Restart turned off, because that Does lock up the system....so I set that such that I do that when I don't plan on using the computer for 15 minutes, or so.  

Since MS usually updates W10 on Tues night....here...I have gotten into the routine of doing a manual update when I get up on Wed mornings.  If there is anything left to update it is done by the time I finish breakfast, and and if it requires a restart, that, too, is done.


----------



## MarciKS

That wasn't what I was asking Don but I appreciate it all the same.


----------



## Don M.

MarciKS said:


> Where would go to download something like that?



If you are using W10, it updates the drivers automatically when you do a W10 update.  If you have turned Off the W10 updates, you can right click on the system icon in the lower left of your screen, then click on "device manager" which will take you to your components, where you can then manage them individually.


----------



## tbeltrans

Don M. said:


> If you are using W10, it updates the drivers automatically when you do a W10 update.  If you have turned Off the W10 updates, you can right click on the system icon in the lower left of your screen, then click on "device manager" which will take you to your components, where you can then manage them individually.


That depends on whether the driver for a particular piece of hardware is supported as a part of Windows 10.  I had to write a Windows driver for a company on one occasion and the company wanted to get the driver into the Windows "golden" release program (or whatever they are calling it these days) so that it would automatically be installed if that hardware was detected.  The program costs quite a bit of money and time to jump through all the hoops.  Not all companies are willing to do that, but it sure helps sell the hardware because it is so much easier for the end user.

If the driver is not a part of the Windows package, then the OP would have to download it from the manufacturer's site and install it manually.  Unless there is a major system level Windows update, there should be little reason for the existing driver to not work.  Unfortunately, Microsoft has decided that Windows 10 is it from now on, so even a major system update will still be called Windows 10.

By the way, keeping Windows updated is important because the majority if the updates are security updates.  Microsoft is constantly patching Windows in response to discovered hacks and viruses.  The farther out of date your system becomes, the more vulnerable to attacks.  It is a "damned if you, damned if you don't" situation because it is not uncommon for something in a Windows update to no longer work and then be fixed in the next update, and then not work properly again in the next, or no longer work at all after that last update.  It can be truly annoying.

What a lot of consumers don't realize is that when they buy a computer, they become their own IT department supporting it.  You either learn this stuff or get somebody else to do it.  Generally you can find answers to most anything somewhere on the internet.  The problem is that there are a lot of people who sound as if they know what they are doing, when they really don't.  You have to learn to tell the difference so you don't take somebody's misguided advice and cause even more trouble for yourself.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

Says no audio output device is installed just like last time and I don't know how to fix it. I went to update drivers it says they're updated. i restarted...nothing


----------



## Don M.

MarciKS said:


> Says no audio output device is installed just like last time and I don't know how to fix it. I went to update drivers it says they're updated. i restarted...nothing


If you are no longer getting "sound", try these tips...

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10-73025246-b61c-40fb-671a-2535c7cd56c8

Oh, and another thing....look for a small "Speaker Icon" in the lower right of your screen, right near the date/time, and click on it....and move the "slider" with your mouse to a higher setting.


----------



## MarciKS

It doesn't matter Don I've tried all those. It started trying to update it again after I reset this version.


----------



## MarciKS

I have one driver that I can't update because even though the program is on my laptop it won't let me make an account so I can update the NVIDIA driver.


----------



## Don M.

MarciKS said:


> I have one driver that I can't update because even though the program is on my laptop it won't let me make an account so I can update the NVIDIA driver.


If none of the above makes any progress, your audio hardware is probably incorporated into the motherboard...especially if you are using a laptop.  You might well be looking at an issue that would require some computer "repair"....and if it's the motherboard, replacing that would probably cost more than a new computer.


----------



## MarciKS

it's my own fault for buying something with microsoft crap in it. i don't know what i'm gonna do. $1200 down the damn drain for a piece of crap.


----------



## kburra

Using Device Manager
Open the Windows menu, type device manager, and select Device Manager from the results. ...

Click Sound, video and game controllers, then right-click your sound card and click Properties.

Click the Driver tab, then click Update Driver.   OR below:
Audio driver update


----------



## MarciKS

kburra said:


> Using Device Manager
> Open the Windows menu, type device manager, and select Device Manager from the results. ...
> 
> Click Sound, video and game controllers, then right-click your sound card and click Properties.
> 
> Click the Driver tab, then click Update Driver.   OR below:
> Audio driver update


I did all that dear. Nada. 

I've tried disabling the damned updater and everything.


----------



## Jules

No advice for you Marci.  

DH commented that this latest update has slowed down our computer again.  Anyone else?


----------



## PamfromTx

I always call this computer tech guy to help me with computer problems; but, this last time he went thru the instructions over the phone due to the pandemic.  Heck if I remember all he said.


----------



## Devi

I haven't found that my computer slowed down after the last update.

Are you using an anti-virus program, or have you checked for malware?


----------



## Jules

Devi said:


> I haven't found that my computer slowed down after the last update.
> 
> Are you using an anti-virus program, or have you checked for malware?



Thanks.  That’s what I figured that others aren’t having problems & you’ve confirmed it.  The computer is old and DH delays replacing it because of all the hassle.  I can’t convince him he really could just buy a new one and pay them to do the transfer.  I’d go mad if I had to use that computer.


----------



## kburra

Ok , go to device manager and instead of "Update driver" this time click uninstall close and then restart the computer, and see how that goes, if still no good try Update driver again.


----------



## MarciKS

I did that. All it did was delete my driver.


----------



## tbeltrans

You are going to get all manner of advice here.  So I will give mine.   

It is time to enlist the help of either a friend or take your computer to a trusted shop to get it fixed (i.e. one that isn't just going to take advantage of you and try to sell you more stuff you don't really need).  Much of the time, at least in my case, I really need to be sitting at the computer seeing what is going on and the responses to the various actions I may take.  Long distance troubleshooting, especially in a forum such as this, often leads to creating a bigger problem.  Better to keep it local and get the help you need.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

tbeltrans said:


> You are going to get all manner of advice here.  So I will give mine.
> 
> It is time to enlist the help of either a friend or take your computer to a trusted shop to get it fixed (i.e. one that isn't just going to take advantage of you and try to sell you more stuff you don't really need).  Much of the time, at least in my case, I really need to be sitting at the computer seeing what is going on and the responses to the various actions I may take.  Long distance troubleshooting, especially in a forum such as this, often leads to creating a bigger problem.  Better to keep it local and get the help you need.
> 
> Tony


Well here's the thing...the update goes through and the drivers are still there and up to date. They suggested that if you can plug headphones in and hear on those then it's fixable. However...if not then the speakers are the problem if it's a laptop. I'm not sure if you can update those or not.


----------



## tbeltrans

MarciKS said:


> Well here's the thing...the update goes through and the drivers are still there and up to date. They suggested that if you can plug headphones in and hear on those then it's fixable. However...if not then the speakers are the problem if it's a laptop. I'm not sure if you can update those or not.


That advice seems rather odd to me, but again, I wish I could be of some help.  I fix a lot of stuff involving people's computers here in our association (and do it for free as a neighbor) - enough to know that from here, I can only guess at your issue and that truly isn't fair to you.

Tony


----------



## Nathan

MarciKS said:


> Irritated with Microsoft crap right now.



Me too, for the past 20+ years.    Windows 10 does what "it" wants to do, because Microsoft considers YOUR computer to belong to THEM.

Linux is free, plays nicely/is not bossy...   Unless you have some high end/cutting edge hardware, any mainstream Linux distribution will easily provide the appropriate drivers.   

Ubuntu is good for new Linux users:  https://ubuntu.com/#download


----------



## Don M.

MarciKS said:


> I did that. All it did was delete my driver.



It sounds like you've done all the stuff that would normally fix a "correctable" problem.  Unfortunately, nearly everything we buy either lasts for decades, or fails 3 days after the warranty runs out.  It sounds like your best option, at this point, is to take it to a computer shop, and let them take a look at it, and see if its repairable at a reasonable cost.  BTW, what kind of computer is it?....laptop?, brand?, etc.


----------



## tbeltrans

For those with laptops, it is best to do some reading on the sites that discuss Linux and laptops to determine how well supported your laptop is.  Another thing to do when considering Linux, especially on a laptop is to install it on a USB flash drive and boot to that.  Then, you can test against your laptop's hardware.  I would not suggest just leaping and dealing with the aftermath.

For a bit of background, I have been a software engineer for more than 30 years, and much of that since the late 90s has been embedded Linux.  I have been using Linux at home since version 0.99 in the very early 90s when the distribution came from Linux Torvald's group on about 35 5 1/4" floppies. 

My experience with Linux extends from porting the OS to new hardware (i.e. writing the hardware application layer, writing device drivers, modifying the memory manager, etc.) to writing applications.  I think it is a good idea for those reading our posts on these sorts of subjects to know our respective backgrounds.  I have fixed a couple of bugs in the Linux kernel memory manager and dealt directly with Linux Torvalds to get these patches into the kernel.

My current laptop is a Dell XPS 15 and it currently has Windows 10, but I also run Linux in a virtual machine.  I also created a hard secure bootable USB flash that I can boot into instead of Windows.  When I am confident that I can get the technical information I need to provide complete hardware support for my laptop, I will move it entirely to Linux.  This is why I raise a bit of caution instead of saying it just works.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

Don M. said:


> It sounds like you've done all the stuff that would normally fix a "correctable" problem.  Unfortunately, nearly everything we buy either lasts for decades, or fails 3 days after the warranty runs out.  It sounds like your best option, at this point, is to take it to a computer shop, and let them take a look at it, and see if its repairable at a reasonable cost.  BTW, what kind of computer is it?....laptop?, brand?, etc.


Laptop Dell. I found another video thing. I think I see what I did wrong. I paused the update but I can't turn it off so when it updates again in a few days I will try again to fix it. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

Nathan said:


> Me too, for the past 20+ years.    Windows 10 does what "it" wants to do, because Microsoft considers YOUR computer to belong to THEM.
> 
> Linux is free, plays nicely/is not bossy...   Unless you have some high end/cutting edge hardware, any mainstream Linux distribution will easily provide the appropriate drivers.
> 
> Ubuntu is good for new Linux users:  https://ubuntu.com/#download


I know nothing about Linux and not sure I wanna start messing with the unknown. Thanks though.


----------



## tbeltrans

Another important aspect of switching from Windows to Linux is applications compatibility.  I would have to write a novel length post to cover it, so here are some "50,000 foot view" considerations:

1. For starters, assume that none of your Windows applications won't run in the Linux environment and then determine what Open Source applications might provide the same (or at least enough) functionality and file compatibility to allow you to not miss your Windows applications. [The Open Source "wine" project and the commercial "Crossover" project that is based on "wine" will allow for many Windows applications to either fully or partially, run].  However, to be safe, save that consideration until you have fully researched as suggested.
2. Realize that Linux is its own project and that the Open Source world is vast and diverse, with many many projects with varying degrees of support.  It is often true that support for an active Open Source project such as Libre Office (replacement for Microsoft Office) can actually be better than that provided in the Windows world by a private company.  The difference is that such support is to be had in forums dedicated to that project.
3. Open Source software is provided at no cost to the users, and as an individual user who is not using the software for profit, licensing should not be an issue.  License are provided with each download, which by the way, is how Open Source software is generally obtained.
4. Though you can purchase a Linux distribution, it is not necessary since distributions are generally made available for download.

There is much more, but my suggestion is to find somebody locally who is familiar with Linux at least as a casual user to help with your starting out issues.

In closing, I prefer to not recommend Linux to people unless I know the person and am willing to be there to help get that person started.  I think Linux is a very good environment, but it takes time and patience to truly learn your way through it.  Most casual computer users I know simply have a computer to get something done.  despite its drawbacks, Windows is about as close to that as you will get because it comes already installed and just about everybody who is not running Apple products has at least some familiarity with it, so help should be easy to find.  It doesn't matter what I might think of Windows.  What does matter is that a person be able to get things done on his or her computer.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

Hmm...


----------



## tbeltrans

MarciKS said:


> Hmm...


Well, I did spend a lot of typing trying to provide you with real information to steer you away from simply installing Linux.  I am glad that you are not planning to go that route.  I will stay out of these discussions from now on, since clearly my input is not needed nor appreciated.

When I said that I think a person's background on various issues should be known, it isn't bragging.  As an example, I listen to 911 and asp3, as well as those here who have identified themselves as medical folks because they know what they are talking about when threads discussing technology, law enforcement, crime, or COVID come along.  A lot of information provided is questionable on the internet and knowing where a person is coming from does make a difference.

Tony


----------



## SetWave

Tempted to just say "Apple" . . . but I feel your pain as it's all the same frustration. %^&*)(#@!!!


----------



## MarciKS

tbeltrans said:


> Well, I did spend a lot of typing trying to provide you with real information to steer you away from simply installing Linux.  I am glad that you are not planning to go that route.  I will stay out of these discussions from now on, since clearly my input is not needed nor appreciated.
> 
> When I said that I think a person's background on various issues should be known, it isn't bragging.  As an example, I listen to 911 and asp3, as well as those here who have identified themselves as medical folks because they know what they are talking about when threads discussing technology, law enforcement, crime, or COVID come along.  A lot of information provided is questionable on the internet and knowing where a person is coming from does make a difference.
> 
> Tony


"I will stay out of these discussions from now on, since clearly my input is not needed nor appreciated."

First of all....not one person in here said anything about your input not being needed or appreciated. 

Second of all...I didn't ask about a new operating system. I was just trying to figure out if someone could help me figure out how to troubleshoot this sound thing.

Please don't make assumptions about me or my thoughts towards you or your advice because you have no idea what's going on in my head. I was just trying to figure out how we got from my wanting sound advice to a whole new operating system. If you wanna get your panties in a twist over that be my guest but don't blame it on me.


----------



## MarciKS

I guess from now on I won't ask for any advice because I get tired of people getting pissed at me for asking.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## tbeltrans

MarciKS said:


> "I will stay out of these discussions from now on, since clearly my input is not needed nor appreciated."
> 
> First of all....not one person in here said anything about your input not being needed or appreciated.
> 
> Second of all...I didn't ask about a new operating system. I was just trying to figure out if someone could help me figure out how to troubleshoot this sound thing.
> 
> Please don't make assumptions about me or my thoughts towards you or your advice because you have no idea what's going on in my head. I was just trying to figure out how we got from my wanting sound advice to a whole new operating system. If you wanna get your panties in a twist over that be my guest but don't blame it on me.


Take it easy.  I have been warned to steer clear of you, but I didn't listen.  Now, I will.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

WTF? What did I do?


----------



## tbeltrans

MarciKS said:


> "I will stay out of these discussions from now on, since clearly my input is not needed nor appreciated."
> 
> First of all....not one person in here said anything about your input not being needed or appreciated.
> 
> Second of all...I didn't ask about a new operating system. I was just trying to figure out if someone could help me figure out how to troubleshoot this sound thing.
> 
> Please don't make assumptions about me or my thoughts towards you or your advice because you have no idea what's going on in my head. I was just trying to figure out how we got from my wanting sound advice to a whole new operating system. If you wanna get your panties in a twist over that be my guest but don't blame it on me.


MarciKS,

Thinking about what you said here, I apologize.  I was wrong to say anything.  I misunderstood your "Hmmmm".  I can see looking over the thread, that I really wasn't a part of the conversation.  I butted in because I have seen, and have had to clear up the results of somebody being told to install Linux because it just works.  Anyway, I will stay out of these computer discussions from here on as I said, but do apologize for what I have said to you.  You didn't deserve that.

Take care,

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

i appreciate the advice given and thankyou.

@kburra when you spoke of uninstalling the driver and then restarting the computer i found an information page that talked about it. i had checked the little box that said to delete it. so next time it updates i will give it a whirl and see if it works. if not i'll just have to keep resetting it. lol!


----------



## Ken N Tx

MarciKS said:


> it's my own fault for buying something with microsoft crap in it. i don't know what i'm gonna do. $1200 down the damn drain for a piece of crap.


I love my Chromebook laptop.....NO WINDOWS!!


----------



## digifoss

Ken N Tx said:


> I love my Chromebook laptop.....NO WINDOWS!!



You are a smart guy !...


----------



## MarciKS

Ken N Tx said:


> I love my Chromebook laptop.....NO WINDOWS!!


i think next time i get a computer i'm gonna get one of those little notebook ones. this was supposed to be a great gaming computer but they didn't allow for enough GBs to fit more than a couple games on here with all the stuff i do online.  i will look at that chromebook thing too. did you have to sign up for any online accts through google that require a membership fee with that thing?


----------



## Ken N Tx

MarciKS said:


> i think next time i get a computer i'm gonna get one of those little notebook ones. this was supposed to be a great gaming computer but they didn't allow for enough GBs to fit more than a couple games on here with all the stuff i do online.  i will look at that chromebook thing too. did you have to sign up for any online accts through google that require a membership fee with that thing?


There is no fee..Chromebook is not good for games..My laptop has a 15.5 inch screen and I do not feel it is little...


----------



## MarciKS

Ken N Tx said:


> There is no fee..Chromebook is not good for games..My laptop has a 15.5 inch screen and I do not feel it is little...


Thankyou. I don't plan to buy a pc for games again so this is good. How many GBs of storage are on it?


----------



## Ken N Tx

MarciKS said:


> How many GBs of storage are on it?


Very little storage...Everything is pretty much stored on the cloud and online.


----------



## MarciKS

Not sure about that. I don't really understand this whole cloud thing. If you lose the info and need to retrieve it from this cloud...where do you find that at??


----------



## Ken N Tx

MarciKS said:


> Not sure about that. I don't really understand this whole cloud thing. If you lose the info and need to retrieve it from this cloud...where do you find that at??


Check out Youtube..


----------



## Rosemarie

Ken N Tx said:


> I love my Chromebook laptop.....NO WINDOWS!!


I bought a Chromebook 2 years ago and it's as good as new, no slowing down at all. I'm getting a bit worried now though, as I keep being reminded that it is old and very soon the updates will stop.


----------



## Butterfly

MarciKS said:


> Laptop Dell. I found another video thing. I think I see what I did wrong. I paused the update but I can't turn it off so when it updates again in a few days I will try again to fix it. LOL


Have you tried calling the Dell customer service people?  They are extremely helpful and can log on to your computer and fix a software problem pretty easily and quickly.


----------



## MarciKS

Butterfly said:


> Have you tried calling the Dell customer service people?  They are extremely helpful and can log on to your computer and fix a software problem pretty easily and quickly.


LOL yes. Countless times I've contacted their IT people. Always Indian and I have a helluva time understanding them and they can't understand me and none of them seem to know what to do. They give me pad answers. Like go in and do this...should fix the problem. Even after you tell them you did it and it didn't work. Well go to this link and follow the same exact instructions that didn't work the first time. I finally get mad and hang up.


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> Not sure about that. I don't really understand this whole cloud thing. If you lose the info and need to retrieve it from this cloud...where do you find that at??


Your info is returned from the cloud each time it rains. You need to buy Bucket 3.0 to catch it all, though.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rosemarie said:


> I bought a Chromebook 2 years ago and it's as good as new, no slowing down at all. I'm getting a bit worried now though, as I keep being reminded that it is old and very soon the updates will stop.


I would not be too worried about updates..


----------



## MarciKS

@Ken N Tx how well does that Chrome Book handle streaming? And how much memory does it have? Can you use a stick drive in it? Is Google the only browser it has? 

@kburra I went back in and uninstalled those drivers and restarted and I still had to go back and recover the last working version. Thanks anyway.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> View attachment 163902


Goof LOL


----------



## fmdog44

MarciKS said:


> It doesn't matter Don I've tried all those. It started trying to update it again after I reset this version.


Try searching youtube


----------



## Ken N Tx

MarciKS said:


> @Ken N Tx how well does that Chrome Book handle streaming? And how much memory does it have? Can you use a stick drive in it? Is Google the only browser it has?


I do not stream with mine so I don't really know..Very low memory as most all goes to the cloud..You can use any browser or search engine.


----------



## MarciKS

Ken N Tx said:


> I do not stream with mine so I don't really know..Very low memory as most all goes to the cloud..You can use any browser or search engine.


ok thankyou


----------



## John cycling

I've been using different distributions of Linux for quite a long time.
Linux Mint is my favorite, and the only one I've been using for the last few years.
It does "just work," although it won't load on some computers that are designed to only use windows.
Every windows OS computer I had eventually crashed and everything on them was lost.
A big advantage of Linux, besides being easy to use, is that there has never been any problem from viruses.


----------



## cdestroyer

on the contrary, linux does have virus problems dating back to the late 1990's and more recently better prepared software have targeted various linux oses. comparing windows and linux in the same sentence is like comparing diesel to gas engines. each has many of the same parts but operate differently. and if you lost data due to a crash then you failed to backup that data like you should have done. and linux is not as easy to use as windows.


----------



## John cycling

cdestroyer said:


> on the contrary, linux does have virus problems dating back to the late 1990's and more recently better prepared software have targeted various linux oses. comparing windows and linux in the same sentence is like comparing diesel to gas engines. each has many of the same parts but operate differently. and if you lost data due to a crash then you failed to backup that data like you should have done. and linux is not as easy to use as windows.



Totally wrong.  I've never had any issue with a virus on Linux, regardless what distribution it was.  Plus I never backed up anything on Linux until recently, and never lost anything either.  If I mistakenly delete something now, it's on a USB and my other computer anyway but that's never happened.  And I don't save (backup) for that reason, but simply if I want to transfer it elsewhere.

Backing up on windows doesn't help anyone when the computer won't work anymore, or when you have to buy yet another version of windows (which I've never done) to get it to work again.  I've had windows computers that crashed and didn't work at all anymore with windows, put Linux on them and they worked fine from then on.  The only intelligent solution is to never use a crappy operating system like microsoft windows, and now the same guy designs vaccinations for people.   

Some friends of mine still use windows, and I've fixed their wonky windows setups for them a number of times including turning off updates, but soon their computers are completely screwed up again because that's how windows is designed to operate.  It comes with bloatware and malware by design, and is designed so you can't ever get rid of it all.  Plus turn off updates, and it still keeps updating and screwing things up.  

Honestly, the windows OS has kept getting worse and worse, instead of better and better like Linux.  
As to being easier to use, there is no comparison.  Linux is much easier to use than windows and it's also much faster.
Besides that Linux is free and the programs are free.  You can download any version, or get it from Ebay on a flash drive or disk.


----------



## cdestroyer

I still have old versions of windows running on one of my computers, never had a problem with any except going to the wrong web sites and picking up a bug, someplace I should not have been. I just reinstall the os takes a bit of time but aw really aint got mucha nutin else to do..... and you are must be a safe internet user not to have picked up a virus with linux, .......yet!
Alaeda (Virus.Linux.Alaeda) Alaeda is a non-resident virus that infects systems ELF format files in the current directory in a system running Linux.

Badbunny (Perl.Badbunny)Badbunny is the first worm that specifically targets the open-source office package OpenOffice.

Linux.OSF.8759 is a virus with backdoor capabilities that replicates on Linux systems

Vit virus (Virus.Linux.Vit.4096)Vit virus is the second known virus for Linux operating system after “Linux.Bliss”.

Staog was the first virus written specifically for systems running on Linux.1996

there are a dozen or so more!!

I currently have debian and knoppix live versions of linux!


----------



## fmdog44

I get this pop up that takes up about 40% of the screen and can't get rid of it.


----------



## cdestroyer

no pc for games? wow. I keep and old machine to run all my old pc games of which I love. the newer games need a much faster and updated computer to play. bigger/faster video cards more memory and faster cpu's.. and you need to grow another hand to be able to use all the button/keystroke mouse movements....all of which means spending lots of money


----------



## ManjaroKDE

cdestroyer said:


> I still have old versions of windows running on one of my computers, never had a problem with any except going to the wrong web sites and picking up a bug, someplace I should not have been. I just reinstall the os takes a bit of time but aw really aint got mucha nutin else to do..... and you are must be a safe internet user not to have picked up a virus with linux, .......yet!
> Alaeda (Virus.Linux.Alaeda) Alaeda is a non-resident virus that infects systems ELF format files in the current directory in a system running Linux.
> 
> Badbunny (Perl.Badbunny)Badbunny is the first worm that specifically targets the open-source office package OpenOffice.
> 
> Linux.OSF.8759 is a virus with backdoor capabilities that replicates on Linux systems
> 
> Vit virus (Virus.Linux.Vit.4096)Vit virus is the second known virus for Linux operating system after “Linux.Bliss”.
> 
> Staog was the first virus written specifically for systems running on Linux.1996
> 
> there are a dozen or so more!!
> 
> I currently have debian and knoppix live versions of linux!


One instance you quoted happened 25 years ago.  I admit that no OS in completely safe, common sense should prevail with users.  Then again you have much larger team watching correcting problems rapidly with Linux.  Whereas Apple and MS are monitored via users but the corrections are usually put before a more select team that make decisions about addressing the issues.  Most times it could take months before a solution is decided upon but by then the damage is extensive and harder to eradicate.


----------



## cdestroyer

the point of my post was in reply to the "A big advantage of Linux, besides being easy to use, is that there has never been any problem from viruses." when in fact there was and as you said no OS is safe from attack. as an addendum I had my first virus from a store bought pc game that was on a 3.5 in floppy disk. I have had a couple after that because I surfed the internet on a bad site. I dont have anti virus anti malware etc on any of my computers and I dont backup either and I have never lost data.


----------



## oldman

Up and until the first of this year, Comcast included free virus, firewall, phishing software through Norton in their pricing where I live. When they stopped supporting it, I wasn’t sure if I wanted to pay to continue their service. In March, I had my mail account compromised, so I paid for Norton. The initial price charged was about $20, or in that neighborhood. It also includes Life Lock. After the first year, the price jumps to about $125 or there about. I don’t need Life Lock because I paid for an addendum to my homeowners policy.


----------



## MarciKS

Update: Finally found the driver I needed and downloaded it and have sound now.


----------



## fmdog44

I called nd spoke with Microsoft personally and got first class help person to person with almost no waiting time.


----------



## MarciKS

Ken N Tx said:


> I do not stream with mine so I don't really know..Very low memory as most all goes to the cloud..You can use any browser or search engine.


hiya Ken! i have found that the newer Chromebooks have a lot of capability. i can stream movies, watch game streams while playing video games on a separate console. i can play some video games on this thing. i've been trying to add some fonts to it but i'm not sure if i'm doing something wrong or if it just won't let me. i am able to view many of the paid tv services. i am currently using Hulu. PlutoTV and TubiTV seem to work just fine on it. sometimes i have to go to full screen to view certain things i need for making purchases but other than that, no issues. it does periodically send updates but they're brief in nature and install on their own. they don't appear to change things much so i might stick with.


----------



## Jackie23

I love my 15" chromebook.....I mostly surf but can stream and play games the only negative I have found is printing....its a PITA....I've been a chromebook user for several years after much frustration with Windows, viruses and much expense on virus protection and having to buy a new computer.
Chromebook is a much simpler machine than Windows, just what I need.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jackie23 said:


> I love my 15" chromebook.....I mostly surf but can stream and play games the only negative I have found is printing....its a PITA....I've been a chromebook user for several years after much frustration with Windows, viruses and much expense on virus protection and having to buy a new computer.
> Chromebook is a much simpler machine than Windows, just what I need.


Ditto.....................


----------



## HarryHawk

Jackie23 said:


> I love my 15" chromebook.....I mostly surf but can stream and play games the only negative I have found is printing....its a PITA....I've been a chromebook user for several years after much frustration with Windows, viruses and much expense on virus protection and having to buy a new computer.
> Chromebook is a much simpler machine than Windows, just what I need.


I agree that Windows is about as frustrating as it gets.  My wife uses a chromebook and likes it.  I have converted my Windows machines to Linux.  The Linux allows a simpler and more straightforward environment than even Chrome.

One suggestion, if anyone still has a Windows based system that they may not be using.  It is fairly easy to overwrite Windows with Linux.  Linux is free to use so it doesn't cost anything to give it a try.  I'm running it on computers that are over ten years old and it performs great.  I can add the functionality I want (again for free) and not have to deal with all the junk that Windows imposes.


----------



## katlupe

I have been using Ubuntu for at least 7 years. I just replaced my computer in August and this was the first time I had to install Ubuntu myself, but I did it. I uninstalled Windows from it and am so glad I did that too. The old computer still had Windows partitioned off. I always regretted that because I never used it.


----------



## HarryHawk

katlupe said:


> I have been using Ubuntu for at least 7 years. I just replaced my computer in August and this was the first time I had to install Ubuntu myself, but I did it. I uninstalled Windows from it and am so glad I did that too. The old computer still had Windows partitioned off. I always regretted that because I never used it.


It takes either a bit of courage or a leap of faith to over write Windows on a machine. Once it has been done, you have NO regrets.


----------



## katlupe

HarryHawk said:


> It takes either a bit of courage or a leap of faith to over write Windows on a machine. Once it has been done, you have NO regrets.


Absolutely! I prayed a lot.


----------



## MarciKS

HarryHawk said:


> I agree that Windows is about as frustrating as it gets.  My wife uses a chromebook and likes it.  I have converted my Windows machines to Linux.  The Linux allows a simpler and more straightforward environment than even Chrome.
> 
> One suggestion, if anyone still has a Windows based system that they may not be using.  It is fairly easy to overwrite Windows with Linux.  Linux is free to use so it doesn't cost anything to give it a try.  I'm running it on computers that are over ten years old and it performs great.  I can add the functionality I want (again for free) and not have to deal with all the junk that Windows imposes.


Can you watch streamed content or play video games with Linux? 

I don't overwrite stuff because I don't know anything about using Linux and I have no idea how to overwrite this laptop because there's no place to insert any discs or anything. I've wiped hard drives before in the past but I always had discs cuz they were desktops. I refuse to fiddle with it. It has Windows Defender & since I rarely use it now I plan to let my McAfee expire. I will take all my personal info off of it.


----------



## HarryHawk

MarciKS,

I don't know about streaming or playing video games, I never do that on my pc.

The way I've installed Linux on my machines is to download Linux to a thumb/flash drive.  You plug in the drive, then turn on the computer.  The computer will boot itself from the drive.  Once that happens you are walked thru the installation process.  

If you do a search you can find very detailed step by step instructions on the process.  I'm not overly technical, I don't even own a cell phone.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Check secure boot first.


----------



## katlupe

HarryHawk said:


> MarciKS,
> 
> I don't know about streaming or playing video games, I never do that on my pc.
> 
> The way I've installed Linux on my machines is to download Linux to a thumb/flash drive.  You plug in the drive, then turn on the computer.  The computer will boot itself from the drive.  Once that happens you are walked thru the installation process.
> 
> If you do a search you can find very detailed step by step instructions on the process.  I'm not overly technical, I don't even own a cell phone.


That is exactly how I did it. I watched a YouTube video on the instruction and wrote down each step. I never did this before because when I was with my husband he was a computer nerd and did it all for me. The only thing I have had trouble with is getting Libre Office on it. I am still working on that though. 

I don't play games but I do watch videos.


----------



## HarryHawk

katlupe said:


> The only thing I have had trouble with is getting Libre Office on it. I am still working on that though.


I think I may have gotten lucky regarding the Linux flavor I randomly chose to install.  It came with a utility called Discover --

https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/kde-software-center-discover-improvements

It made installing all the various apps extremely simple.  You do a search, it finds the app, click install and up it pops.  Libre Office was one of the first apps I installed.  That is the primary reason I'm so happy, when I want to add functionality, it is simple and quick using the Discover function that came with the Kubuntu  version I installed.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

@MarciKS Here's some info about playing Windows based games on Linux - *https://www.pcmag.com/how-to/how-to-play-pc-games-on-linux*  I'm sure that there likely is lots more info out there though.


----------

